# The Gresham Hotel €89 per room deal



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

Using the link below, you can book a room in The Gresham on O'Connell St, Dublin for €89 - a saving of €56

Includes Full Irish Breakfast for 2

[broken link removed]

Terms :

This promotion is applicable for Sunday to Thursday nights in the month of May 2009 in standard rooms 

Price is per room per night
Maximum of 2 persons per room
This promotion is only bookable through www.gresham-hotels.com and not by contacting the hotel directly
Cancellation policy is 24 hours prior to arrival. Please click on the cancellation link on your confirmation email
[broken link removed]​


----------



## dewdrop (28 May 2009)

Their ad says offer is confined to past customers


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

Only on the front page, and not in the terms of the booking.

Its fine. I think they are trying to make out its exclusive to certain people, but its not.


----------



## tester1 (28 May 2009)

friends stayed here the wkend. 
Had dreadful experience, said room temp was unbearable(hot), bed was hard as a rock, breakfast not included and cost 28 euro a head. 

I've never stayed there, but they made it their business to tell friends as their experience was so bad. fyi.


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

The breakfast is advertised as being included, so for this deal it is. Perhaps your friend booked room only. 

As for it being bad, a friend of mine stayed last week which was where I got the deal from. They said it was lovely, that they had a lovely room and the staff were great!

Just goes to show.


----------



## MaryBe (1 Jun 2009)

We have stayed in the Gresham many times and have never had any bad experiences.  Great location and value for money.


----------



## mathepac (1 Jun 2009)

dewdrop said:


> Their ad says offer is confined to past customers


 or [broken link removed] customers.

It also says expiry 31/05/2009 but friends just booked rooms for €89 incl brekkies for Tues & Weds this week.

Thanks on their behalf.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jun 2009)

Happy to help


----------

